# Trans-Siberian Orchestra



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Dec 22 - Canadian Tire Centre, Kanata, ON
4:00 & 8:00 shows

Dec 23 - Air Canada Centre, Toronto, ON
4:00 & 8:00 shows

From last year at the ACC;


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Went and saw this show at CTC in Ottawa yesterday. All I can say is wow.
My seven year old came along and it was his first concert. He was impressed too.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

I've seen them twice and they were absolutely incredible both times - one of the best concerts I've ever seen! and I'm in my 40's so I've seen quite a few concerts over the years. Their tour didn't come through western Canada this year =( if it had I would have gone to see them for sure!


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Took my kids to the afternoon show at the ACC today - they loved it last year, love it still this year.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

TSO are incredible and so dynamic!


----------

